# Will 2 dogs use the same pad or do I need to give them a seperate one?



## bluebuzz81

I have posted about potty training my dog before and I am almost done with my male dog. He is not 100% reliable that he would pee on the pad while I am gone to work, but he pees and poops there most of the time so I have a lot of hope for him and believe he will be 100% soon, but my frustration is with my girl dog. She will not pee or poop on the pad and I don't understand what the deal is. I lock them in the bathroom and watch them and tell them, Pee Pee and my boy dog goes and pees on the pad because he knows once he does he not only gets to come out of the bathroom, but also gets their favorite, the dried duck meat. ( I Do feel bad so when he goes he gets one and she gets one too is this a mistake? Should I be more harsh?)

My girl dog however does not pee. It's almost as if she does not like to pee there so she holds it. Sometimes I left her in there for a very long time and when I approach her she gets so excited she pees in front of the gate doors by accident. I used to allow them to sleep with me on the bed, but now I crate them. She also has accidents inside the crate once in a while. I called my vet and they said she doesn't have an infection because when she pees inside the crate it's not something that happens at night, but in the morning when she sees me up. She gets so excited she holds it all night and just goes in the crate. 

If I need to get her another spot for her to relieve in, I have a litter pan that I can use for her. I even have a UGO Dog that I bought and never used because I was afraid that would mess them up.


----------



## drclee

I have the UGODOGs as well and put two together so my two malts have a larger area to go pee/poo on. There shouldn't be a problem with them using the same pads. My Jill took much longer to potty train than my Jack. 
If she's peeing in her crate in the morning, you may need to wake up earlier and get her to the pee pad before she goes. She may not be able to hold it that long.


----------



## momtoboo

Maybe she's just slower to "get it". I failed at training Boo to a pottypad,he just didn't seem to understand it at all. He did really well with outdoor training though & was 100% trained in no time. I have Hannah trained to the pottypad & she was about 99% reliable. I say was, because in the last few weeks Boo,now 5 yrs old,finally got it & has been peeing on Hannahs pottypad sometimes. Which led to Hannah having "accidents". I am now doing double duty trying to keep a dry pottypad out at all times, but she is doing better & will use the end farthest away from where Boo went. Boo refuses to poop where other dogs have pooped. He has to have his very own poop area outside.They can be pretty picky with their potty habits.


----------



## dwerten

we put out 2 for our 3 dogs as my demi is very finicky and she likes a clean wee wee pad and my yorkies could care less. Demi is funny if it gets too soiled she goes on the hardwood like to punish us or something  so we are constantly changing and washing ours. We use to use disposable but now use washable and wash twice a day


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Mar 30 2009, 03:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753858


> Maybe she's just slower to "get it". I failed at training Boo to a pottypad,he just didn't seem to understand it at all. He did really well with outdoor training though & was 100% trained in no time. I have Hannah trained to the pottypad & she was about 99% reliable. I say was, because in the last few weeks Boo,now 5 yrs old,finally got it & has been peeing on Hannahs pottypad sometimes. Which led to Hannah having "accidents". I am now doing double duty trying to keep a dry pottypad out at all times, but she is doing better & will use the end farthest away from where Boo went. Boo refuses to poop where other dogs have pooped. He has to have his very own poop area outside.They can be pretty picky with their potty habits.[/B]


This posting made me laugh and I shared it with my husband as well. I love that your two little ones are so finciky about where they pee and poo and who pees and poos near them!


----------



## bluebuzz81

Yes, Maltese are just so spoiled and want everything clean and delicious and pampered... But I guess that's why I love them so much. it's because they are like that. Just to give you some information about my potty training my dog, I have purposely put a pee pad in my master bathroom and put my bed straight across from the opening of the bathroom just so I can see the pad all the time. So when I get home from work I literally eat on my bed, sleep on my bed, and also read on my bed. I try not to stay in the living room area unless I know for sure they have peed.

My boy dog has been doing superb. He drinks like a camel so he pees so much so I go through a lot of pee pad. Which I don't mind as long as they are potty trained. I have found that he did not have any accident when I am in the bedroom, but did not find him as reliable when I am in the living room, but this last week he has found his way into my master bedroom while we were in the living room so he can relieve himself. I was so proud of him, I wanted to make a Potty trained graduate put his picture on it and frame it in my living room. 

My girl dog in the other hand has found that her pee pad is my blanket on the bed. I have washed my cover ( that I put over my matress to protect the urine from going into the bed) and also my blanket. I crated her last night and put her in the bathroom so she would pee. My boy dog went and peed on the pad in no time. My girl dog however held it for as long as she could and then went right in front of the pad. and stepped all over it. So, I was a little late for work this morning.

YES She is not my favorite rightnow. Please someone give me some insight.

I would just get another area for the pee pad, but I am scared that would mess up my boy dog too. So, I am very hesitant in doing that unless I am 100% sure it would be alright.


----------



## Carole

I have always had at least THREE pee [email protected] in my one level house so they always have a pad/tray near. I use the LARGE trays and pads not the standard. Once they poo it is IMMEDIATELY removed and thrown in the toilet. (I am pretty much home 24/7) I now use washable pads and they are changed once a day (more if really necessary). The girls don't seem to mind using the same pad the other has gone on. I have noticed that they sometimes use one pad to pee and another pad to do their poos. Maltese can be a little quirky...but a cute quirky. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebuzz81

Yes, My dogs will definetly not reuse a pad where there is poop on them. Before they would not even use it again if there were pee on them. However, since they have to pee couple of times while I am at work, they do pee there again and have gotten good about doing that, but I don't ever expect them to pee on a pooped spot so when I see some number 2, I always clean them. Besides I myself don't even like to look at them anyway. 

Well, last night, my boy dog kept on peeing on the pad while I was in front of it just so he would get some cheeze. ( I ran out of their favorite dried duct meat last night) so being a mean mom that I am, I gave treats to my boy dog and my girl dog did not get any. But to make up for it, they always get tons of other treats like, milk bone, dingo bone, etc.

Is it bad for them to have too much raw hide? I just kind of thought of that today because they absolutely love dingo bone so I give them dingo bone and also a dingo stick in 1 day. Would that be unhealthy?


----------



## drclee

I wouldn't be too discouraged about the girl. Jill was much slower at being potty trained than Jack. She seems to be 2-3 months delayed in everything he does. I've just come to expect it and am more patient with her. I guess just like children, malts each learn at their own pace!


----------



## cleooscar

My girl's the same way. It took her about 10 months before being reliable whereas our boy 'got it' by about 5-6 months. You'd think girls'd be more consciencious about these things. Today she'd go on the pad but if I were to leave a bathroom rug or a small rug down on the floor, she'd go on it. Our two don't go on the same pad. Raine likes the potty pads but Pasha prefers newspaper. He was trained that way from the breeder and we followed it. To this day, he'd not use a potty pad.


----------



## Carole

QUOTE (bluebuzz81 @ Apr 3 2009, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756646


> Yes, My dogs will definetly not reuse a pad where there is poop on them. Before they would not even use it again if there were pee on them. However, since they have to pee couple of times while I am at work, they do pee there again and have gotten good about doing that, but I don't ever expect them to pee on a pooped spot so when I see some number 2, I always clean them. Besides I myself don't even like to look at them anyway.
> 
> Well, last night, my boy dog kept on peeing on the pad while I was in front of it just so he would get some cheeze. ( I ran out of their favorite dried duct meat last night) so being a mean mom that I am, I gave treats to my boy dog and my girl dog did not get any. But to make up for it, they always get tons of other treats like, milk bone, dingo bone, etc.
> 
> Is it bad for them to have too much raw hide? I just kind of thought of that today because they absolutely love dingo bone so I give them dingo bone and also a dingo stick in 1 day. Would that be unhealthy?[/B]


The couple of times we have given cheese for a reward...Bella got the runny poops....she loves cheese but it don't love her. So if your boy digests cheese okay...then you are lucky.


----------



## bluebuzz81

ALL of your pictures of your babies are so cute. I need to get my babies all nice and dressed and take some pictures too.

Well, I am just trying to figure her out that's all. When I first bought her, I thought she wasn't very smart. After taking her to training and also living with her for a while, I have learned that she is smart, she just does what she wants to do. haha. it's a Maltese thing I guess and I think girls are worse than boys when it comes to it. I have had a boy maltese before and he was a little that way, but not as nearly as bad as my girl dog and my aunt's girl maltese. My boydog however is quite obedient, but only with me. I guess that's a boy maltese thing too. 

Question, does anyone live around Warner Georgia? or know of a way to rescue this dog?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13386735

I called the otherday to pull her out, but she is going to be available from 4/7. Also, this is a kill shelter. I asked if they can register my name on their list so, if no one comes to get her and her time runs out then I would come and get her. They said, there is no such thing. She is available from 4/7 and after that, if they run out of space they will just put her down. Problem is, this is 3 hours away from my house and also, they are opend 9am to 4pm. I work so.....

I know it's just another dog at a kill shelter, but I can't rescue all of them, but I try to rescue atleast the maltese.


----------

